# String Foot Injury- What do I need?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

So, I go to see the ferals pigeons about once a week and everytime there's countless who have string foot injuries. 
Some of them I can help, some of them are just too deeply embedded.

Now, each time I go I manage to take off string off 2-8. I can't take them home since there are so many to get through and I'd rather help more of them somewhat than just helping one fully.
At the moment, I'm only bringing small pocket scissors and some disinfectant type cream. 
Do you guys have any advice on what else I can bring that will help them on site?
Is there any pain reliever I can get non prescribed for them? Some of them are in quite a bit of pain even after all the string is off and still don't want to walk.
Also, what do you recommend I can use to stop infection?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for caring..it's amazing you can actually grab several in one trip ! Compliments.

Here's the thing...you seem to have done all you can do without actually bringing them home...or to someone in your area who can keep them for a week then release.

besides removing the strings and applying a topical...to do all one can do to help heal the foot, the Pigeon really needs an internal antibiotic such as Cipro (also called Baytril), Amoxycillin, or Trimeth Sulpha...for at least 6 days, 10 is better.

The latter two ARE available online at Jedds.com or Foys.com, and they can Express or Priority mail as well, as long as you call to order as opposed to using the online method of ordering.

But the thing is...administering it. You really need to catch the Pigeons and keep them for the time you are administering the antibiotic.

You CAN try to administer when feeding the Flock...in a desperate pinch I have been able to do this successfully with some antibiotics....but it IS tricky to isolate the particular Pigeons you want to get the meds. IF you can manage to do that..you could put the antibiotic into the food. I find that using Parrot Pellets, budgie-sized morsels such as Zupreem or Kaytee or LaFaeber's..is something which Pigeons will eat. The advantage of thse over seed is the meds will soak in and adhere to the morsels better.

If I have a Pigeon I am trying to medicate, and cannot catch him/er... I separate out some Pellets along with some seed (for the sake of familiarity), then I will squirt in or crush in two or three times the regular dosage of med for the Pigeon, mix it with a spoon so the damp morsels now are slightly coated with the med, and put it down for the particular bird. I do 2 to 3x because in most instances, other Pigeons are gonna come along and eat some of that food as well. IF you can really isolate the one Pigeon and make sure he/she consumes around 75% or more of it, just double the dose to the food; because some of that med is gonna end up adhered to the mixing cup, anyway.

Keep track of who is getting the meds and make sure you do it for a good 6 days..I would try for 9 or 10 days because, really....antibiotics are supposed to be given 2x/day for a min of 5-7 days....and if you do feedings once a day....it's not really the best regimen. And will some healthy Flock members be ingesting some meds ? Yes, probably. Is that good ? Not the greatest situation, but not alarming, either....

People may jump on me for this, but I will say....think about it before criticizing. 

We all know it isn't an optimal solution. But I have had it work. And as I said...it may be the only feasible one if there's no way to bring them someplace and administer properly.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, that's a great site! Might try and order one of those.

There are so many with string foot injuries, it's terrible  The one I rescued today even had both feet tied together, so it was dragging itself on it's wings :/


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Definitely get the meds....If you do, also get some Metronidazole tablets because that's another very common Pigeon antibiotic which comes in handy.

And as I said, you can call and they can do a quick ship.

You replied while I was editing my initial post, so go back and see what I have added.

Yes, those injuries are horrible, really horrible. The good thing is, if you can secure the Pigeon and remove most of the string, most of the time they can manage to come thru it OK with antibiotics, even if they lose one or several toes.


The only time you really need to bring 'em to a vet is when the entire foot has gone necrotic.

Where are you located ?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in Melbourne, Aus. 

So, if I'm able to catch the pigeon..can I give him a tablet instead? Usually when I catch pigeons, they don't want to eat at all out of fear. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I carry a seam splitter, a pair of scissors, a pair of tweezers and an extra strong pair of glasses.

Often the 'string' is fishing line which is very hard to see.
It's a good idea to have some tissue and cornflour (to stop the bleeding) just incase you get a bad string injury.

Often when you take off the string or fishing line, a toe may be so far gone that it falls off. Ive actually had a pigeon with fishing line around the bottom of its leg and when removed the whole foot fell off.It was just black and dead. The pigeon seems more comfortable with a stump than walking with sever injured toes. 

I use a medicated spray afterwards and pop half a synulox in their mouths before letting them go.

Pigeons are so clever they know when you are helping them.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

msmely said:


> I'm in Melbourne, Aus.
> 
> So, if I'm able to catch the pigeon..can I give him a tablet instead? Usually when I catch pigeons, they don't want to eat at all out of fear.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


OK...well can you find a Pigeon supply place in AU, online ???

Sure, tablet or liquid...just check back here so we can figure the proper dosages....


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone know what the international shipping fee is for Jedds?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Watch the first 5 minutes or so of the video. Shows you how it's done. It's seems that she just applies some Betadine, then releases the bird. Doesn't appear that she does any further treatment on them.

http://www.ambassadedespigeons.com/LAmbassade_des_Pigeons/film.html


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for that video! Really good to see how others do it.
I just wish there was something I could give them for the pain because the feral I helped yesterday, even after all the string was off, he couldn't walk and didnt want to stand.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's why betadine or any other topical can only get you so far. For SURE it is a significant help, topicals...but it still does leave the Pigeon having to tough it out and you hoping he/she has the genes in 'em to make it thru, as opposed to succumbing to an infection which has already started....

Betadine is an antispetic. In the absence of being able to secure the Pigeon and being left with no other alternative but a topical... I would go wit a topical antibiotic over a topical antispetic. Actually...I would be inclined to use DMSO as a topical (don't knock it, my avian vet has prescribed it for my budgie before). 

Ol' Phil...still on a suggested hiatus, I believe...used to use crushed metronidazole (into a watery) paste as a topical and reported good things with that, although if memory serves I believe he did repeated applications.

I would not suggest betadine or anything else topically applied is particularly really sufficient, though..it still becomes a crap-shoot, although at least you have significantly helped the Pigeon along and out of immediate, acute danger.

The *best pain reliever/anti-inflammatory is Medacam (Metacam, Meloxicam)*. I do not believe you can get it sans prescription in most places...I usually order from India. The stuff sent is usually expired, but in reality Medacam doesn't seem to ever expire. Maybe in AU it doesn't require a prescription ?

I have also successfully administered Medacam to a free Ferals before, in the same manner as I described above with the antibiotics.

A distant second is *liquid* children's iburophen, such as children's Motrin or children's Advil. It does have pain-relieving and swelling-reducing properties, too albeit maybe about 20% as effective as the heavy-hittin' Medacam. Other thing is, you only wanna use ibuprophen on a _secured_ Pigeon, because some drowsiness is a side-effect; and you certainly *don't* wanna do that to a Pigeon out there free in the Feral world.

Jedds likely ships internationally if you cannot find a closer supplier.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well trying to give medication to feral birds in a flock, and only get it to the birds that need it is impossible. Unless you are catching and keeping the bird for treatment, then pretty much all you can do is apply something to clean it at the time of catching. The targeted birds would never get enough to prevent an infection, so you'd be wasting your time. There is another guy that does this all the time with apparently good results, if I can find his posting, I'll share it. Once the string is off, keeping it clean and using an antibiotic on the foot, and giving it time to heal, would be great, but you can only do this by catching and keeping the bird.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

There Are Raceing Pigeon Clubs In Au So Try And Find Out From Them Were They Get Supplies From I Know There Is A Pigeon Drug Co. From Au


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh i hate those injuries, i get more gulls with fishing line than i do with piji's
i'm with jaye on the meloxicam, but be careful, you need to figure the dose by the weight, you can give a loading dose which is double one time, but it will wear off in 8-12hrs or so
be carefull, one time this gull had so much line on his foot that when i finally got it off i realized it was the only thing holding pressure on the artery and he almost bleed out and his foot was barely hanging on, it had to be amputated
the blood was very scary, so be ready


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will try and see what I get get from everything you've mentioned.
It's actually never fishing line with these pigeons, it's mostly sewing thread...don't know where they find it and occasionally a bunch of hair :S


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> The targeted birds would never get enough to prevent an infection, so you'd be wasting your time.


I appreciate the opinion but, with all due respect, this is untrue.... because I have been able to successfully dose Pigeons while free a number of times...not talking two or three times, talking around a dozen times. It _can_ be done if you can manage to isolate the medicated food/ill Pigeon enough so that the intended recipient gets the majority of it.

As I noted in my previous post, where I described in detail both the method and success...it's not as surefire as catching and medicating...but significantly better than just applying a topical one or two times only, which once again really does very little if anything for an infection which has become internal/into the bone or soft tissue....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> I appreciate the opinion but, with all due respect, this is untrue.... because I have been able to successfully dose Pigeons while free a number of times...not talking two or three times, talking around a dozen times. * It can be done if you can manage to isolate the medicated food/ill Pigeon enough so that the intended recipient gets the majority of it.*
> 
> As I noted in my previous post, where I described in detail both the method and success...it's not as surefire as catching and medicating...but significantly better than just applying a topical one or two times only, which once again really does very little if anything for an infection which has become internal/into the bone or soft tissue....



Lots of people who remove string will use an antibiotic cream, which is what vets have also suggested to them. 
This lady is a rescuer, and has helped many birds. And uses an antibiotic cream on the foot, not oral antibiotics. Here is a link to a post of hers.

http://www.pigeonangels.com/t146-feet-string-and-thread-injuries

Pretty near impossible to get the antibiotics to the birds you want to in a flock. And then you are talking for several days to treat them. One dose isn't going to do any good. And under treating with antibiotics isn't good.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

One thing I tried was the drug convenia on a fishing line foot
Doesn't work as well in birds as mammals, but it may be better than nothing if you can get it
It's injectable, expensive and once opened is only good for a month or so


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

But just because an animal has an injury doesnt mean they won't recover without antibiotics, us humans get cuts, stitches all kinds of injuries all the time without taking antibiotics and our bodies heal up fine
Getting that string off is the most important thing so they can begin to heal, may take longer and the ones who are severe may not recover, but at least they got the chance


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> But just because an animal has an injury doesnt mean they won't recover without antibiotics, us humans get cuts, stitches all kinds of injuries all the time without taking antibiotics and our bodies heal up fine
> Getting that string off is the most important thing so they can begin to heal, may take longer and the ones who are severe may not recover, but at least they got the chance




I agree. The foot or toes will either get better or if not will fall off, once the circulation is restored by removing the string or whatever. It isn't usually going to kill the bird. 
Jodi, I have never heard of Convenia. Where would one get that?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oops sent before I was done
Anyways, I was excited that mbe I could give more minor injury guys a shot and send them on thier way
Or at least not to have to grab them 2 times a day for meds
It's not a drug I keep on hand, if I think I have a guy who will benefit from it I have the vet do it, cause he always has a bottle open and never uses it all up before the experation, thankfully he doesn't charge me for most stuff


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Arg, I guess it didn't send let me see I can go back n recover what I wrote


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope couldn't get it
Anyways, convenia has been around for mbe 5 yrs
One time injection that will stay in the system for 14 days or so
Works well in mammals, anything severe I will still use Baytril especially if the bone is involved
It's been found it doesn't work as well in birds, they have such a fast metabolism so it doesn't stay in the system as long as we want it to
Can't use it on mammals like bunnies with that complicated digestional system, it will put them in gi stasis


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Gotta get it from the vet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Jodi. That's interesting.


----------

